# Fjord Fascination



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Love all of them! You really captured them well. I would think it would be hard to catch their fluffyness. 

I used to ride a few Fjords and I think I have a few pictures I'll look through my folders for you.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

OH MY WORD. That riding picture is AMAZING.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Ends up the only good one I have is a head shot of a grey dun. I think I may have lost the rest of the Fjord pictures I have. =/ I used to work with a few and my friend had this mare that I used to ride on occasion.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooo, beautiful! Love the coloring


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Feel free to pilfer from my album names 'Mostus'. He's a FjordX but might hold enough appeal to inspire you. 

Drop dead gorgeous work, by the way. I'd be honored if you chose Maximus!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

I absolutely love Fjords, and you are one talented artist! Your artwork is amazing!!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh... amazing artwork. How I wish I owned a Fjord now - so you could draw it. LOL


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If you go onto my deviant art account I have a photo of a fjord stealing a coke can! It's not wonderful it was just a quick shot because it was funny, but it could give you an idea! 

Hheim02.deviantart.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You could do Kaja's midget self!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww, she's so sweet!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Only if you have treats and then she's your new best friend. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Pfft... Fjord! So typical. ;o)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Haha, yup! The way to a Fjord's heart is definitely through their stomach!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a new sketch i was working on. Didnt turn out exactly as i hoped but i can still do something different with the photo


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's some

Bucky a gelding I owned









Bucky









Bucky









Buddy (Bucky's old teammate) and Bjerin (sp?)









Buddy and Bjerin









Buddy and Bjerin belonged to a very dear friend who passed away a couple of weeks ago, while in India on missions (helping the kids). He loved his horses! He gave Bucky to me because Bucky wouldn't be caught.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's two more of Bucky










Both were taken in the fall time










Use what you like, it you like.... All pictures were taken by me or my sister.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yay!!
Here's a first one. The picture did turn out a little bright but i will try to get some better ones when the sun comes back up:lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

As promised, here is a better picture :wink:


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats fantastic! You did a great job, that mare was cute. Loved her rare coloring.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Another one! (Sorry for the watermark)
Really liked this photo, though i tweeked with it just a tad lol


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

That's gorgeous! You did a wonderful job!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Great looking work!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Love the detail in them all!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's a quick watercolor!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That is so fantastic! I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

i have a couple good pics of my guy that you could use
































I have so many i could just keep going on and on


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*rileydog6,* you wouldn't happen to have a full body shot to match that first one, would you?


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

it was during a photoshoot,so i dont have that exact picture with his body but i have several close ones,but im in them.i have a lot here,but its a ton to sort through hahaha
Ciara and Toril - Vol. 1 - erouse's Photos

Ciara and Toril - Vol. 2 - erouse's Photos near the end there are a lot of pics of him by himself running around like a crazy man

i put a few more on torils page too


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

if you remove me either of these would look nice


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What is your medium-pastels? What size and how much do you charge? He's not a Fjord but a horse that was dearly loved.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> What is your medium-pastels? What size and how much do you charge? He's not a Fjord but a horse that was dearly loved.


I work with soft pastels and acrylic paint.
Soft pastel drawings are all done on 9x12'' paper for $40, with shipping:wink:
Prices for acrylic paintings range according to size.


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lilruffian, were you able to find a good body shot?I know there were a lot of pics to go tthrough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh yes! Wonderful photos by the way! I've got something in the works that i should be able to post soon


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh good,and thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, here are 2 completed!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Sigh...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh My Gosh! I absolutly love them! How much do these cost?


----------

